# Transfert de sauvegarde WhatsApp (qui sur mon Mac) vers un iPhone



## goam (17 Septembre 2021)

Bonjour à tous, 

J'ai recuperé une sauvegarde des données whastapp d'un tel Android, que j'ai mis sur mon Finder et que je souhaite basculer dans mon iPhone.
J'ai essayé avec anytransfert entre téléphone mais cela n'a pas fonctionné.
Est ce que quelqu'un saurait si il est possible de transférer cette sauvegarde et avec quel outil. Ou, peut etre faut il monter l'iPhone comme un disque sur le Mac pour trouver le bon dossier de destination ?

Merci pour vos idées.

Cordialement.
Julien


----------



## MrTom (19 Septembre 2021)

Hello,


goam a dit:


> J'ai recuperé une sauvegarde des données whastapp d'un tel Android, que j'ai mis sur mon Finder et que je souhaite basculer dans mon iPhone.


Tu ne pourras rien faire, ce n'est pas pris en charge pour le moment.


----------



## goam (20 Septembre 2021)

Bonjour,

Ok, merci MrTom.

Bonne journée


----------

